# Dumbarton Flooding?



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Anyone get stuck in the flash flood at Dumbarton (Dumbuck VX garage).

I gut pulled over and told a few drivers about it to allow some U-Turns.

I was only heading into O.K. anyhow.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I did not, though I'm 2 mins down the road from that garage! Just about to head out to ASDA for some munchies Sunday night style lol.

Where you from?


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

it was bad under the bridge in ok dougie


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

I came down Station Road into the village (Old Kilpatrick) later, but there is always a big puddle there after heavy rain.

The flooding further down had the Fire Brigade out with their ribs!!


----------



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

i was just heading over the bridge during it, was bloody scary 

i left the house about 5 mins before the rain showed 22 degrees on the car temp display, dropped to about 10 degrees during the rain


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

they had ribs out down dumbarton you say?


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

I never got to the scene but spotted the fire service with blues on towing a rib.

SOP I would imagine if it was as deep as reported.

Spitfire might know.


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

i love heavy rain

makes climbing telegraph poles all the more exciting


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

They closed the road in bound, took me about 20mins to get to the meadow centre from garshake lol where I decided to walk to asda.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Never seen any rain in Hillington, though I did watch the dirty great cloud carefully. What time did all this happen?


----------



## Br1an_g (Sep 4, 2008)

got stuck in the Q at the garage for a bit. got through though.
water was pretty high as we went through.
heres a wee pic just after the garage heading to the roundabout.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

cool pic mate :thumb:


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Jesus!!

I got the wrong garages.

There's a water works installation just up the hill from where that picture was taken.

It was fairly dry in Clydebank and Erskine although I did get a view of the T&L over Dumbarton.


----------



## Br1an_g (Sep 4, 2008)

yeh, i got home to clydebank and went out the back sunbathing.. 

all happened so quickly, think it had only rained for about 20 min before the mrs took that pic.


----------



## nat1979 (May 23, 2009)

i got caught in the start of the rain didn't think it was that bad. we were on the erskine bridge and it was just sheets of water running of it as if some one had a couple layers of wax on it, lol

glad we went through when we did cos i don't think the front of my car would work as a hydrofoil.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Dougster said:


> I never got to the scene but spotted the fire service with blues on towing a rib.
> 
> SOP I would imagine if it was as deep as reported.
> 
> Spitfire might know.


Finished this morning m8. First I heard was your post.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Me the mrs and a few friends went to Inverbeg for dinner tonight cut through stirling and down towards balloch it didnt half pelt down with rain loads of standing water which reminds me to order those new tires lmao.


----------



## big-daf (Jun 21, 2008)

ffs was bone dry all day in maryhill/summerston :doublesho seen the clouds earlier but thought it was nuthin...................... how wrong was i :lol::lol:


----------



## big-daf (Jun 21, 2008)

found on the tube :thumb:


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Bonkers!!

There is a small burn that runs to the right of that picture down along the cycle track!

It's about 4-5ft down from the road so Christ knows what it was like in there.


----------



## amcfad (May 22, 2009)

I live a few miles from here and it was dry all day, been saying to swmbo for days that the weather man's predictions of heavy rain have been well out! looks like we just missed it !


----------



## Br1an_g (Sep 4, 2008)

big-daf said:


> YouTube - Flash Flood - Dumbarton 14-6-09
> found on the tube :thumb:


LOL, those poor sods havent even got to the bad bit yet


----------

